# Great News, I'm Gonna Live Forever



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Milk chocolate is good for you.
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35129732&ni...-is-just-as-good-for-your-heart&s_cid=queue-2
Life is good.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Whoo Hoooo. I'm going on the Christmas Bell diet. Ho Ho's and Ding Dongs!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

mmmm chocolateGotta have my peanut M&M


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, that's great news!!

.


----------

